# Battery not charging.



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a 05 brute that I just got. Rode it around for two days, then the battery started to die, then would not crank. Charged it over night, put battery back in and the same thing happened again. What could be some of the root causes of this and how to fix. Thanks!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Need a new battery.


----------



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s (Nov 3, 2012)

*Sorry did not see the other thread!*

The battery that is in it is new. I tested the battery it is good.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Could be 3 things: rectifier, stator, or buss connector.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Had same problem,more than likely its your charge rectifier/regulator.Its the little finned box on the back of the fourwheeler bolted to the frame.If i had to bet thats it cause mine did the same thing got a new battery and all.A new regulator on ebay isnt that much.


----------



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s (Nov 3, 2012)

The guy that I got it from said that he had replaced the regulator. I am not sure if the buss connector has been done.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats possible check it for corrosion or if its melted and you just cut the connector out and connect all the wires back together.


----------



## 05 BRUTE 29.5s (Nov 3, 2012)

IGHT thanks Will do. This is the first brute I have had and worked.


----------



## Dillon_86 (Oct 26, 2012)

No prob i think there is some pics on that in yhe how to's.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Its an 05? If so look up the buss connector it will cause it to not charge the batt very common on 05. Its a must do fix even if not the problem now it will be.


----------



## DeanWien (Oct 23, 2012)

how common is it that a stator can fail ? ive bought a brand new battery and swapped out the rectifier with a spare and even tested it and it still wont charge. ive recently pulled my stator to check it out and it looks fine . but is there anything i should check ? or how to bench test ?

p.s its an 07


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

Can u put a millimeter on the battery leads and trace it back? Anyone know the outputs from each?

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Lookin over the brute today and looked up what this thing was on the back end. Regulator / Rectifier. Why is it called both names? Does it work similar to the altinator in a truck?


----------

